# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Google Chrome

## olejah

*02 марта, 2011*

*Программа:* Google Chrome версии до 9.0.597.107 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

Описание: 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести спуфинг атаку, получить доступ к важным данным и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, относящейся к адресной строке. Удаленный пользователь может произвести спуфинг атаку.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, относящейся к обработке диалоговых JavaScript окон.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с наличием устаревшего указателя при обработке таблиц каскадных стилей.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с наличием устаревшего указателя при обработке правил фреймов.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке элементов форм.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки во время воссоздания SVG данных.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки десериализации. Удаленный пользователь может обратиться к данным за пределами границ буфера. Уязвимость распространяется только 64-битные Linux системы.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с наличием устаревшего указателя при обработке таблиц.

9. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с наличием устаревшего указателя во время воссоздания таблиц.

10. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с наличием устаревшего указателя при обработке SVG анимации.

11. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с наличием устаревшего узла при обработке XHTML.

12. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке HTML тегов textarea.

13. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с наличием устаревшего указателя при обработке управления устройствами. 

14. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в WebGL.

15. Целочисленное переполнение существует при обработке HTML тега textarea.

16. Еще одна уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в WebGL.

17. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, которая позволяет злоумышленнику получить данные о внутренних расширениях функций.

18. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения при обработке заблокированных всплывающих окон.

19. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, связанной с наличием устаревшего указателя при обработке расположения элементов на странице. 

*URL производителя:* www.google.com/chrome/index.html 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 9.0.597.107 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MixeRK0

омг....а я ток им и пользуюсь...

----------

